
Facebook accidentally shipped VR hardware with conspiratorial messages - monkin
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/12/facebook-accidentally-shipped-vr-hardware-with-big-brother-is-watching-inscribed-on-components/
======
duxup
>“Tens of thousands” of unreleased consumer units have the phrases “This Space
For Rent” and “The Masons Were Here.” written while some of the developer
units have “Hi iFixit! We See You!” and, perhaps most embarrassing, “Big
Brother Is Watching” inscribed internally.

Pretty amusing all in all

